# Ato



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking for some help here, i have an ATO, its in my stand, i have a 12 gallon reservois, a pump in the reservois with a float valve in my return pump section, it comes on and mts too much into the sump, i guees the pump shuts off like it should but the water continues to run because its being sucked into the sump, i need to break the siphon, but where? 
Can i put it on the bottom side of the hose as i don,t want it to spray water all over the sump.

Thank you


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If the water level of the ATO vessel is above the water line in the sump where the ATO is dispensed, water will continue to siphon into the sump.

What is curious is that there is float valve at the sump, it should shut the water flow even with the pump running, unless the float isn't angled downwards enough for the sump water level to press the stopper against the body orifice to block the flow of water.

If you are using the float valve in the sump as a redundancy to prevent over filling in conjunction to an optical/reed float that controls an ATO, ie Tunze Osmolator, lower the float angle. DO NOT put in a siphon break as if the ATO pump is running, fills enough that it closes the float valve and the ATO pump is still running, the water will travel through the siphon break path and onto places that you don't want the water to be.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for your response, i was afraid that i didn,t explain my problem well enough but you got it, i did raise the pipe up so it wasn,t in the water and lowered the float switch hoping that this will solve my problem, we will see next time it kicks in, thanks again


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,m getting a skimmer that does,nt require w epecific water height so all is good, thanks for your help


----------

